# $10 Audible offer *Out of Stock/EXPIRED*



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I saw this posted by nospin over at the Amazon Kindle Forum

$10 coupon if you use promo code *Audibel*

http://www.audible.com/at/audibel_at

It worked for me 

*edit to add* the coupon expires 3/22/15


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  Worked for me, too.  You don't have to be a new member or even have a current subscription (I don't).

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I just switched my membership to Platinum recently.

and thanks for mentioning that stuff.. I forgot. Still have fuzzy morning brain.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, Michelle!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

OH Cool! Thanks! I have a $10 credit on my account too, so I should be able to get a full book with this coupon and my credit.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> OH Cool! Thanks! I have a $10 credit on my account too, so I should be able to get a full book with this coupon and my credit.


Yeah, i added it to the old $10 and bought this for $20.08 http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/Exile-Audiobook/B00Q78QJNQ


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Yeah, i added it to the old $10 and bought this for $20.08 http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/Exile-Audiobook/B00Q78QJNQ


grr looks like my old $10 expired on 12/31/14. Erf.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I love Whispersync pricing! I used the coupon to get the first 2 Outlander books and Animal Kingdom by Iain Rob Wright. 

And this purchase answered a question I've always had about those coupons... if you don't use the full amount do you lose the rest? No, you don't. I now have a balance of $.03.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> grr looks like my old $10 expired on 12/31/14. Erf.


Erf indeed. Need to go spend my windfall now!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Bummer bummer - busy day at work & just now got home to try this - they say they are out of stock


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry you missed out on it 

I changed the title of the thread to show that the offer is over.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I got in just under the wire- thanks~!


----------

